# Tax cuts



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tiger read this

http://www.townhall.com/opinion/columns ... 91794.html


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Good read, but my gripe is the Congress and Bush keep spending! I dont mind spending on national security and the war...but the social spending is a flop.

Jeff Given


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mine too,

but the point of the article is tax cuts do help the economy and it doesn't matter if its dem or repubs that initiate them they always are good for the economy.

Americans want spending cut as long as its not their OX that gets gored, we deseve it :eyeroll:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

ohh I disagree to an extent. I just graduated college and I wanted my tuition to cost a whole hell of a lot more so the state was not footing the bill for me (and the millions of students in the state).

Jeff Given


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

A very small short term boost in the economy at the cost of the greatest national debt of all time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> A very small short term boost in the economy at the cost of the greatest national debt of all time.


Ignorance. Plain and simple. The nation always incurs a large national debt during times of extended war. Eliminate the abuse of social welfare plans and the "pork" fest of our politicians, and we wouldn't have that issue.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This isn't a "long" war as so many have pointed out. We are sitting on the largest national debt of all time from this conflcit and the debt and spend policies of this administration.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> This isn't a "long" war as so many have pointed out. We are sitting on the largest national debt of all time from this conflcit and the debt and spend policies of this administration.


Ignorance is bliss isn't it MT?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Ignorance is bliss isn't it MT?


At this time we need more money for more programs. We need to beef up the education system, we need more spies in the Mid East, we need bigger defense and intelligence budgets as a whole. We need more money to keep this country safe and happy, and that money won't be there thanks to these cuts. You're welcome to keep living in lala land.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The money won't be there??????

MT, I just don't think you inderstand the basic idea here, you can't and make that statement.

The feds take in more money when tax rates are cut because the economy becomes much more active. Thus the feds net more money in actual dollars.

higher taxes = slower economy everytime in our history


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> The feds take in more money when tax rates are cut because the economy becomes much more active. Thus the feds net more money in actual dollars.


They take in most of their money thru taxes. Just because the economy doesn't mean that the government takes in much more. Lower spending coupled with higher taxes is the only way to deal with debt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > The feds take in more money when tax rates are cut because the economy becomes much more active. Thus the feds net more money in actual dollars.
> 
> 
> They take in most of their money thru taxes. Just because the economy doesn't mean that the government takes in much more. Lower spending coupled with higher taxes is the only way to deal with debt.


You missed a crucial word there MT. Just because the economy is ?????????????????? Let me fill this in for you. Just because the economy is booming ----- does mean the government takes in more taxes. You simply have to forget the agenda of abortion and gay marriage and look at only economy. We are talking about economy, and less taxes is a stimulation to business. Stimulated business means spending, and spending means earning, and earning means more taxable income. Duh :fiddle:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trickle down economics doesn't work. The government will reap more funds by raising taxes than by cutting them and hoping that everyone makes enough money to make back what they lost.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT,
You just don't know what you are talking about and are making a fool of yourself. Do they teach this stuff in school, one thing about math it is not subject to opinion.

Your closed mind will forever hold you back. Research the topic look at the numbers and then comment on it. There is no way you can come to that conclusion if you do. Whoeve told you that is lying and has an ajenda.

And this isn't a partisan thing Dems did it before the dem party was stolen by the far left, they are socialists a failed system everywhere its been tried.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just because I disagree with you doesn't mean that I am ignorant. There are many views on this subject, mine just happens to work in reality.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm gonna explain this for you....

Joe Smith has a leaky faucet. Joe lives paycheck to pay check. When the taxes are lifted, and he has a few extra dollars to throw around, he calls me to fix it. Now he didnt just start getting that 65 bucks extra, but instead of only having a spare $20 in his wallet, he now has enough for a plumbers hour labor. I fix his problem, make some money myself, and as I am on commission, pay part of that income back to uncle sam as my personal income tax.

My buisness also pays income tax on that money I made. So now, the govt has taxed more people, made more money than by just taxing Joe Smith, AND put money in my pocket for me to earn a living with.

Or think of it another way. I pay less taxes which means Im more likely to spend more money. I could spend it on a DVD, maybe some stuff to fix up my house or my car, maybe I blow it on a nice dinner with my family.

Now imagine Im not the only one, but a whole nation does the same thing. Now these buisnesses are packed with people spending money. They hire more people to make up for the demand, which in turn means more personal income, therefore more personal income taxes for the government.

Now with all these people spending money, they are also paying local sales taxes. More money for the local govt means less local governments looking towards the federal govt for money.

Think of low income taxes as socialized taxes. The lower the tax burden means more people are working and paying income taxes. More people pay their fair share. Instead of one guy paying a lot of taxes so the govt can pay someone elses unemployment and welfare, both people work and pay taxes.

I'll be honest and say its not as clear in this post as it is in my head, but I hope you see my point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trickle down is what Regan called his plan for the economy. The democrats hated Regan, because he was so successful. Many of us on here lived through that time, and know the media's take on it is false. You were not yet born, and can only read what the whipped puppies tell you about those times. Ignorant simply means uninformed, and if you didn't live through those times you must rely on partisan skewered, agenda driven, purposely misinterpretations of those times.

Those times were the foundation for Clinton's successful economy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The only issue being that the government isn't going to reap nearly as much cash out of this extra 200 or so dollars per taxpayer than they would from raising the taxes. You have three choices,

1. raise taxes and fund programs properly 
2. lower taxes and underfund bureaucratic programs
3. lower taxes and go into debt

Bush has chosen number three, and while it seems nice now, we are funding nations like China with the interest on this debt, and we will be paying for it later.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Ignorance is bliss isn't it MT?
> 
> 
> At this time we need more money for more programs. We need to beef up the education system, we need more spies in the Mid East, we need bigger defense and intelligence budgets as a whole. We need more money to keep this country safe and happy, and that money won't be there thanks to these cuts. You're welcome to keep living in lala land.


I would agree with the larger defense and intel budgets. I would totally disagree about "beefing up the education system" and "more programs." 
I believe the People's Republic of Kalifornia pays the highest amount per student in the nation...yet we suffer with some of the lowest grades in the nation. Why is it liberals attack problems by throwing more money at the problem rather than finding the problem and fixing it? As far as more programs...Good God, enough of those already--especially the ones I do not agree with!

Take it easy,
Jeff Given


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Trickle down is what Regan called his plan for the economy. The democrats hated Regan, because he was so successful. Many of us on here lived through that time, and know the media's take on it is false. You were not yet born, and can only read what the whipped puppies tell you about those times. Ignorant simply means uninformed, and if you didn't live through those times you must rely on partisan skewered, agenda driven, purposely misinterpretations of those times.
> 
> Those times were the foundation for Clinton's successful economy.


 :beer: Great Post Plainsman


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ...

Try to understand that (almost) every time a doller changes hands it gets taxed by some government entity ... as long as it stays in the private sector it is utilized over and over and over again and it's taxed every time it is used. The items being purchased are taxed and payrolls are met which in turn generates Income Tax revenue. As the economy remains strong more jobs are created which create more tax payers further expanding the tax base.

Every dollar that ends up in the Governments hands is no longer taxed ... actually a huge percent of it is consumed in operational cost and waste. the Government creates ZERO WEALTH ... you can argue Government protects the private sectors ability to create wealth, but anything beyond that is a pure drain on the economy

National Debt is created by spending more than you are taking in and revenues are at an all time high right now ... so income isn't the problem ... We have a nasty A$$ addiction to Spending ... Governemnt officials are all trying to BUY THE VOTE ... which is exactly what Ben Franklin warned us about some 230 years ago.

When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic.
-- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good post Decoy Dummy

The formers of this nation debated who should be able to vote. They foreseen this very problem. Many felt that only those who held property should be allowed to vote. Their fear was that unscrupulous politicians would offer monetary gain at property holders expense to those who had no property or wealth and they in turn would vote for them. Much like the old Mallard Gilmore cartoon where he said "give a man a fish and you will feed him for a day, make the rest of the tribe give him fish and he will vote for you forever".

Both parties buy votes. The difference is like a demented robin hood the liberals steal from the working to give to the lazy, while the conservatives give back in tax rebates to those who first earned the money. I believe we need to have compassion for those who can not work, but less for those who will not work. If you plan on going from momma's breast the the government ---well you know, then by all means vote liberal.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> MT ...
> 
> Try to understand that (almost) every time a doller changes hands it gets taxed by some government entity ... as long as it stays in the private sector it is utilized over and over and over again and it's taxed every time it is used. The items being purchased are taxed and payrolls are met which in turn generates Income Tax revenue. As the economy remains strong more jobs are created which create more tax payers further expanding the tax base.
> 
> ...


Another great explanation DecoyDummy.... even MT should be able to understand that!

:roll:

Ryan


----------

